# Kein Angelverbot, keine Einschränkung mehr!  Null, nix, niente, gor nie nicht mehr!!



## Thomas9904 (9. April 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Mai

*Kein Angelverbot, keine Einschränkung mehr! 
Null, nix, niente, gor nie nicht mehr!!​**Eine Polemik*

Wir Angler müssen uns auch begnügen und begrenzen, Artenschutz ist sinnvoll, Naturschutz ist sinnvoll, Tierschutz muss auch irgendwo, wir Angler müssen da auch mitmachen, wegen besserem Bild in der Öffentlichkeit, bevor wir gar nicht mehr angeln dürfen........

Müssen wir?????

*Einen Schei.... muss ich!!!!!!!!!*

Politik und Verbände bauen so viel Scheis..., rennen so der spendenammelnen Schützerindustrie hinterher, dass die gar nicht mehr merken vor lauter Einknicken und Rücksicht nehmen, wie das Angeln Stück für Stück beerdigt wird.

Gleichzeitig ist PETA weiter gemeinnützig, hat der NABU Behörden und Ministerien infiltriert, wird Kormoranbejagung erschwert, Fische in Wasserkraftturbinen gehäckselt, achso biologische Biogasanlagen verseuchen Gewässer durch schlichte Unachtsamkeit oder durch Unfälle und, und, und............

Ob das ganze Theater mit PETA, ob Angelverbote im Binnenland durch Natura2000 (Niedersachsen und aktuell auch Sachsen-Anhalt dran, kommt ja nacheinander in allen Ländern immer mehr) oder die geplanten Angelverbote in den FFH-Gebieten der AWZ, wo Gott sei Dank Angler und betroffene Firmen, von Angelkuttern bis zu Pilkerherstellern und Tourismus aktiv wurden, um dagegen ein Zeichen zu setzen..

Ich setze hier jetzt ganz persönliche Zeichen......

Die Woche durch jeden Tag ein neues...

*Meine persönliche Meinung*, meine ganz persönliche!!

Könnt ihr diskutieren, gut heissen, zerreissen, es teilen oder ignorieren, ganz nach eurem Belieben....







Aktualisierung 10.04. 2017:





Aktualisierung 11.04. 2017:





Aktualisierung 12.04. 2017





Aktualisierung 13.04. 2017





Aktualisierung 14.04. 2017





Aktualisierung 15.04. 2017





Aktualisierung 16.04. 2017






Alle freigegeben zur freien Weiterverwendung und zum weiterverbreiten!

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## zokker (9. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angelverbot, keine Einschränkung mehr!  Null, nix, niente, gor nie nicht meh*

Hast du Tommy Jaud gelesen? 

Dann musst auch nicht immer auf dein Muss Monster hören.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angelverbot, keine Einschränkung mehr!  Null, nix, niente, gor nie nicht meh*

Den kannte ich zugegeben nicht - aber nach kurzem googlen kenn ich nun dafür mein näxtes Buch - Danke dafür!
;-))))


----------



## kati48268 (9. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angelverbot, keine Einschränkung mehr!  Null, nix, niente, gor nie nicht meh*

Ich bin erstaunt, wie oft das Thema Gemeinnützigkeit mittlerweile angesprochen wird.
Vor zwei Jahren hieß es immer nur, "die Spinner" & so was, inzwischen wird das immer mehr gefordert.
Dieser Impuls (auf Anglerseite) kommt hier aus dem Board, das freut mich sehr.


----------



## Tarentino (9. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angelverbot, keine Einschränkung mehr!  Null, nix, niente, gor nie nicht meh*

Nun ja, der NABU macht halt das, was unsere Verbände auch tun: Er vertritt die Interessen seiner Klientel. Und zwar grad so wie unsere Verbände auch, nämlich über Lobbying und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit. 

Das nervt, wenn es NABU tut, ist aber vollkommen legitim. Schimpfen erleichtert hier zwar die Psyche, und das ist besser als nichts, aber helfen tut's dagegen natürlich gar nicht. Wenn wir besser abschneiden wollen, müssen wir halt ein besseres Lobbying und eine bessere Öffentlichkeitsarbeit machen. Von Letzterer müssen sich allerdings nicht wir, sondern die nicht angelnde Öffentlichkeit angesprochen fühlen. 

Und das ist gar nicht so leicht. Aber von deren Zustimmung hängt ab, wie es weitergehen wird mit dem Angeln. Denn die sind nun einmal in der Mehrheit, und wer deren Köpfe gewinnt, der gewinnt am Ende auch die Partie.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angelverbot, keine Einschränkung mehr!  Null, nix, niente, gor nie nicht meh*



Tarentino schrieb:


> Nun ja, der NABU macht halt das, was unsere Verbände auch tun: Er vertritt die Interessen seiner Klientel. Und zwar grad so wie unsere Verbände auch, nämlich über Lobbying und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit.


"Unsere" (sind nicht meine!!) Verbände der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei im Rest-DAFV vertretene eben nicht Angler oder das Angeln, sondern fallen denen noch in den Rücken - DAS ist eines der Grundprobleme, dass die keinerlei vernünftige Lobby-. und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit machen - sagen ja selbst die Geschäftsführer der da organisierten Mitgliedsverbände (z. B. Wahlprüfstein vom DAFV)..



Tarentino schrieb:


> Von Letzterer müssen sich allerdings nicht wir, sondern die nicht angelnde Öffentlichkeit angesprochen fühlen.


Siehe Arlinghausuntersuchung:
Angler und Angeln sind weit mehrhreitlich in der Öffentloichkeit gut angesehen - nur Politik und Sport- und Angelfischereiverbanditen begreifen das nicht bzw. nutzen das nicht.

Die um die 15 % Angelgegner sind halt die üblichen Verdächtigen, GRÜNE; NABU;PETA und Konsorten - die kriegste eh nicht überzeugt und die wollen Angeln eh komplett weghaben.

Aber ja (und deswegen steht Polemik drüber), Du hast hier vollkommen recht:


Tarentino schrieb:


> Schimpfen erleichtert hier zwar die Psyche



Ich werd mich jetzt eine Woche lang völlig undifferenziert, politisch unkorrekt und ohne jede Rücksichtnahme auf Vernunft, Ökomanen, Politiker, Verbanditen jeden Tag mit einer neuen Grafik auskotzen.......


----------



## Tarentino (9. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angelverbot, keine Einschränkung mehr!  Null, nix, niente, gor nie nicht meh*

Man muss ja den Verband nicht lieben. Aber wenn wir ohne jede Organisation auskommen müssten, würden wir von NABU und co. schlicht überrollt werden. Denn eines kann man von denen nicht behaupten: dass sie unprofessionell arbeiten. Sie tun das höchst professionell, was man von unserer Seite nicht unbedingt sagen kann.

Was Arlinghaus über das Anglerimage sagt, stimmt nur bedingt. Die reine Zahl ist nämlich nicht das Wesentliche. Wesentlicher ist, in welchen Schichten die Zustimmung am größten ist, denn davon hängt die politische Durchschlagskraft ab. 

Schimpfen darf jeder, soviel er will. Wird nur wenig helfen in der hier infrage stehenden Angelegenheit. Aber immerhin ist es, ich sagte es ja, eine kleine Erleichterung.


----------



## jigga1986 (9. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angelverbot, keine Einschränkung mehr!  Null, nix, niente, gor nie nicht meh*

Leider wird uns keine Fragen und einen Vertreter der alle Angler im Rücken hat gibt es nicht

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jose (9. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angelverbot, keine Einschränkung mehr!  Null, nix, niente, gor nie nicht meh*

ich sag nur wo eine zwille ist ist auch ein weg :g


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angelverbot, keine Einschränkung mehr!  Null, nix, niente, gor nie nicht meh*



Tarentino schrieb:


> Man muss ja den Verband nicht lieben. Aber wenn wir ohne jede Organisation auskommen müssten, würden wir von NABU und co. schlicht überrollt werden.



Wir werden dank des DAFV von NABU und Konsorten überrollt - ohne Verband würds uns besser gehen.

Es gibt auch bessere Verbände, die aktiv was tun und damit Erfolge haben - die sind nicht umsonst inzwischen aus dem DAFV raus (waren mal knapp 900.000 im DAFV, jetzt sinds noch aktuell 512.00, dank der "tollen Arbeit" der letzten 4 Jahre) wie AVN, AV-SH, LVSA, LA RPF, etc..
Siehe z. B.:
http://www.av-nds.de/angelverbote.html

_*Du kennst den Unterschied zwischen PETA und dem DAFV??*
> PETA wird nicht von organisierten Sport- und Angelfischern bezahlt..._

Und zum Thema "überrollen" - wer sich nicht mal wehren WILL:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=272657


----------



## Tarentino (9. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angelverbot, keine Einschränkung mehr!  Null, nix, niente, gor nie nicht meh*



jigga1986 schrieb:


> Leider wird uns keine Fragen und einen Vertreter der alle Angler im Rücken hat gibt es nicht
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk



Sowas gibt es nirgendwo, nicht bloß in unserem Verband. Das gehört nun mal dazu, dass es Unstimmigkeiten gibt. Die gibt es auch bei NABU und co.

Was es auch nicht geben wird in Deutschland: dass alle Beschränkungen aufgehoben werden. Das zu hoffen, ist illusorisch. Wir können bis auf weiteres schon froh sein, wenn keine neuen Beschränkungen dazu kommen. Denn da droht einiges.


----------



## Tarentino (9. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angelverbot, keine Einschränkung mehr!  Null, nix, niente, gor nie nicht meh*

Ohne Organisation hätten wir überhaupt nichts mehr an politischer Lobby. Es wäre einfach dumm, in einer sowieso schon kritischen Lage diesen zugegeben nicht perfekten Schuh einfach abzustreifen, ohne dass was Neues in Sicht ist.

Dass der Naturschutz an Boden gewinnt, liegt im Trend und hat wenig mit dem Verband zu tun. In den gehobenen Mittelschichten haben Umwelt und Naturschutz seit geraumer Weile eine besonderen Stellenwert. Und es sind diese Schichten, die zwar nicht die Mehrheit haben, aber dafür einen überproportinnal hohen Einfluss auf die Politik.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angelverbot, keine Einschränkung mehr!  Null, nix, niente, gor nie nicht meh*

Wir haben mit diesem Rest-DAFV KEINERLEI politische Lobby - null, nix, niente..

Politik lacht sich über die tot, weil sie mit denen machen können was sie wollen (siehe Baglimit, Angelverbote AWZ etc.) - der Rest-DAFV ist nicht nur keine Lobby, er schadet Anglern und Angeln. 

Die fallen Anglern noch in den Rücken - die sind so schlimm wie PETA, nur halt von organisierten Sport- und Angelfischern bezahlt..

Die einzigen, die das freut, sind die Caster - die werden am Schluss gut Verbands-Kohle bekommen, wenn eh keiner mehr angeln darf.


----------



## Tarentino (9. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angelverbot, keine Einschränkung mehr!  Null, nix, niente, gor nie nicht meh*

Das ist nicht richtig in dieser Ausschließlichkeit. Wir haben nicht die bestmögliche Vertretung, darüber kann man reden.

Außerdem: Ein Verband ist immer auch das, was die Mitglieder daraus machen. Wer einen anderen Verband will, der muss aktiv werden. Sonst bleibt garantiert alles, wie es ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angelverbot, keine Einschränkung mehr!  Null, nix, niente, gor nie nicht meh*

Der Fisch stinkt vom Kopf, wie Angler wissen (sollten)..

Ausserdem kannst Du Dir ja gerne den DAFV schönreden..

Mich überzeugst Du da in keinster Weise, weil ich seit Jahren, bald seit Jahrzehnten alles mitbekomme, dokumentiere und veröffentliche, was der VDSF und seit der Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF mit Umbenennung in DAFV dieser geschredderte Rest-DAFV an Anglerfeindlichem und Inkompetenz alles so geboten hat.

Null Erfolg für Angler und Angeln in jetzt 4 Jahren DAFV - nur immer weitere Verbote und Einschränkungen..


----------



## Tarentino (9. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angelverbot, keine Einschränkung mehr!  Null, nix, niente, gor nie nicht meh*

Ich weiß nicht recht. Schimpfen ist leicht, das kann jeder, denn es kostet nicht viel. Weit schwieriger und anstrengender ist es, Angelegenheiten, die einem nicht gefallen, zu verändern. 

Zumal man am Ende niemals genau das kriegt, was man sich anfangs erhofft hatte. Aber das ist überall so, nicht bloß in diesem Falle.

Mit andere Worten: Wir werden in Zukunft ganz sicher auch Kompromisse eingehen müssen an einigen Stellen, um an anderen Stellen unsere Interessen zu wahren, so gut es geht.

Aber um das klarzustellen: Weder bin ich Funktionär noch ein Freund der gegenwärtigen Verbandspolitik.


----------



## Jose (9. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angelverbot, keine Einschränkung mehr!  Null, nix, niente, gor nie nicht meh*



jigga1986 schrieb:


> Leider wird uns keine Fragen und einen Vertreter der alle Angler im Rücken hat gibt es nicht
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk



das ist richtig.
noch richtiger aber ist, dass angler die "Interessenvertreter der Angler*innen" (selbstbeschreibung DAFV*) im nacken haben, denn der lobt sich als "KOMPETENT, AKTIV UND ERFOLGREICH BEIM SCHUTZ DER NATUR".

hallo? wo bleibt der schutz der angler????

es sind eben vertreter, VERTRETER, die verkaufen eben alles und jeden.




Tarentino schrieb:


> Das ist nicht richtig in dieser  Ausschließlichkeit. Wir haben nicht die bestmögliche Vertretung, darüber  kann man reden.
> 
> siehe oben: die sehen sich da: KOMPETENT, AKTIV UND ERFOLGREICH BEIM SCHUTZ DER NATUR
> 
> Außerdem: Ein Verband ist immer auch das, was die Mitglieder daraus  machen. Wer einen anderen Verband will, der muss aktiv werden. Sonst  bleibt garantiert alles, wie es ist.



nöö: 
so mancher vorstand hat so manchen verband gegen die wand gefahren, und die ZWANGSmitglieder, was sollen die denn schon ändern, wenns auf greisenebene in den vereinen schon hapert?
ZWANGSdelegierte stimmen...
haha, gehen vom volke aus und kehren nie wieder


----------



## Hechtbär (9. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angelverbot, keine Einschränkung mehr!  Null, nix, niente, gor nie nicht meh*

Hallo Thomas!

Ist das Foto deine Kreation?? Darf ich es speichern und nutzen??


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. April 2017)

Tarentino schrieb:


> Zumal man am Ende niemals genau das kriegt, was man sich anfangs erhofft hatte. Aber das ist überall so, nicht bloß in diesem Falle..


In diesem Falle wurde aber lange genug vorher - und beileibe nicht nur von uns (alles dokumentiert und nachlesbar) genau vor den jetzigen Zuständen gewarnt und dass diese (Kon)Fusion daher falsch war.

Stellen ja immer mehr Landesverbände fest, welche deswegen nun die Flucht ergreifen.

Nur schade, dass sie so spät vernünftig wurden und nicht diese (Kon)Fusion verhindert haben.

Konkurrenz kann das Geschäft beleben - und ein konstruktiver Wettlauf zweier Verbände um mehr Einsatz für Angler wie früher wäre besser als dieses Trauerspiel der Anglerfeindlichkeit, das sich DAFV nennt.



Hechtbär schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas!
> 
> Ist das Foto deine Kreation?? Darf ich es speichern und nutzen??



Frei zur Verfügung!


----------



## Tarentino (9. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angelverbot, keine Einschränkung mehr!  Null, nix, niente, gor nie nicht meh*



Jose schrieb:


> hallo? wo bleibt der schutz der angler????
> 
> es sind eben vertreter, VERTRETER, die verkaufen eben alles und jeden.



Nein, das tun sie nicht. Die gehen bloß den Weg des geringsten Widerstandes wie alle Politiker.

Womit klar ist, wie man sie in eine andere Richtung drängen kann. Das allerdings erfordert, dass diejenigen, die eine andere Richtung wollen, aktiv werden. Denn sonst kann sich gar nichts ändern, warum sollte es?

Die Bedienungsmentalität ist, mit Verlaub, ein bisserl vordemokratisch. Es wird aber kein guter Fürst geritten kommen, der es uns richten wird. Das müssen wir schon selbst machen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angelverbot, keine Einschränkung mehr!  Null, nix, niente, gor nie nicht meh*

Du kannst einen schon in dem Strukturen verrotteten Verband nach 3 Jahrzehnten schützergeprägter Gehirnwäsche in den Landesverbänden nicht mehr ansatzweise positiv ändern - selbst die nachwachsenden Jüngeren sind schon oft genug schützerverblendet bei denen..

Nur noch raus und es besser machen,  wie es ja viele Landesverbände inzwischen vormachen, das ist der Weg..

Ich prophezeie, dass die Zahl der Kündigungen der vernünftigeren Verbände, die das begreifen, dieses Jahr sich nochmal um zwischen 60 - 100.000 erhöhen wird und damit der Rest-DAFV ausgehend von den bei der (Kon)Fusion mal fast 900.000 dann halbiert hat..

Lieber ein Ende mit Schmerzen (mit der Chance auf Neues)?

Oder ewig weiter Schmerzen ohne Ende mit diesem Beton-Rest-Anglerfeind-DAFV?


----------



## Tarentino (9. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angelverbot, keine Einschränkung mehr!  Null, nix, niente, gor nie nicht meh*

Ich sage nicht, dass das leicht geht und über Nacht. Nichts geht leicht und über Nacht, außer in Kitschfilmchen.

Aber es wird sich schon allein dadurch was ändern, wenn die alte Generation aus biologischen Gründen abtritt und die nachrückende Generation ans Ruder kommt. Der Rest ist dann eine Frage der Aktivitäten derjenigen, die eine andere Richtung möchten.

Nur gilt auch hier, was Max Weber über die Politik im allgemeinen sagte: Dass sie ein mühsames Bohren dicker Bretter sei. Und das dauert bekanntlich und ist anstrengend. ud am Ende kpommt immer was heraus, das dem Erwünschten bestenfalls ähnelt, aber niemals gleicht.

Auch NABU und PETA werden nicht alles durchsetzen können, was sie gern durchsetzen möchten. Aber die sind hartnäckig und agieren mit einer langfritig angelegten Strategie.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angelverbot, keine Einschränkung mehr!  Null, nix, niente, gor nie nicht meh*



Tarentino schrieb:


> Aber es wird sich schon allein dadurch was ändern, wenn die alte Generation aus biologischen Gründen abtritt und die nachrückende Generation ans Ruder kommt.


hoffen und harren....

wird nix besser....



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> selbst die nachwachsenden Jüngeren sind schon oft genug schützerverblendet bei denen


----------



## Tarentino (9. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angelverbot, keine Einschränkung mehr!  Null, nix, niente, gor nie nicht meh*

Sicher ist: Nichts auf der Welt bleibt, wie es ist. Was in Zukunft sein wird, können wir nicht wissen, niemand kann das. Wir können nur versuchen im Rahmen unserer Möglichkeiten, die Entwicklung ein wenig in die von uns gewünschte Richtung zu pushen. Mehr ist nicht drin, aber das ist allemal besser als gar nichts. 

Wenn man das allerdings nicht nutzt, dann muss man sich freilich nicht wundern, wenn am Ende der worst possible case tatsächlich eintritt.

Niemand kriegt alles, was er gern hätte. So zu denken, ist Kinderkram. Aber eine Teilsumme des Gewünschten ist mit einiger Anstrengung im Bereich des Möglichen. Und das ist alles, was es gibt auf dieser Welt.

So auch hier. Denn zwischen "alles supi" und "alles Schei*e" gibt es eine buchstäblich unendliche Zahl an möglichen Entwicklungen. Weshalb die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass eines der beiden Extreme wahr wird, so gut wie Null ist.

Gilt natürlich auch für NABU und co. Die werden auch nie alles durchsetzen, was sie gern durchsetzen würden. Aber: Die haben einen langen Atem und eine langfristig angelegte Strategie. Das sind nicht irgendwelche Trottel, sondern durchaus ernst zu nehmende Gegner.

Was gibt's sonst noch zu unseren Gunsten? Einen Angelgerätemarkt (und eine entsprechende Lobby) mit einem Volumen im Milliardenbereich. Das ist nicht nichts. Allerdings: Wer gesehen hat, wie schnell es mit einer gut gezielten, langfristig angelegten Kampagne gelang, das Rauchen Zug um Zug zurückzudrängen trotz eines noch viel größeren Marktes, sollte darauf lieber nicht zu sehr vertrauen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angelverbot, keine Einschränkung mehr!  Null, nix, niente, gor nie nicht meh*



Tarentino schrieb:


> Das sind nicht irgendwelche Trottel, sondern durchaus ernst zu nehmende Gegner.


Das ist der Unterschied zum Rest-DAFV und den ihn noch immer  tragenden Abnick- und Vasallenlandes- und Spezialverbnänden..

Haste gut auf den Punkt gebracht...
#6


----------



## Tarentino (9. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angelverbot, keine Einschränkung mehr!  Null, nix, niente, gor nie nicht meh*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das ist der Unterschied zum Rest-DAFV und den ihn noch immer  tragenden Abnick- und Vasallenlandes- und Spezialverbnänden..
> 
> Haste gut auf den Punkt gebracht...
> #6



Wir sind ja durchaus nicht meilenweit voneinander entfernt, wenn es darum geht, die Arbeit des real existierenden Verbandes zu beurteilen.

Ich finde die alles andere als optimal und viel zu defensiv. Aber: Eine Organsation muss sein, und solange nix Besseres in Sicht ist, bleibt nichts, als mit dem Vorlieb zu nehmen, was halt da ist.

Sicher geht das besser. Dafür werden die sorgen müssen, die es betrifft. Also besonders die nachrückende Generation. Und da bin ich eigentlich gar nicht so furchtbar pessimistisch.

Probleme gibt auch so genug. Zum Beispiel eine stark angewachsene Anglerschaft bei begrenzten Gewässerressourcen. Dass man da nicht mehr so weitermachen kann wie anno 1950, ist sicher klar.  Und dass alles, was wir tun oder lassen, heute per Internet ziemlich offen daliegt und prinzipiell von jedermann eingesehen werden kann, macht die Situation nicht gerade leichter.

Weshalb ich glaube, dass die Leisetreterei des Verbandes angesichts gewisser dringender und keineswegs leicht zu beantwortender Fragen sich auf Dauer kontraproduktiv auswirken wird, wenn sich da nichts tut.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angelverbot, keine Einschränkung mehr!  Null, nix, niente, gor nie nicht meh*



Tarentino schrieb:


> Aber: Eine Organsation muss sein, und solange nix Besseres in Sicht ist, bleibt nichts, als mit dem Vorlieb zu nehmen, was halt da ist.



Ein klares, dickes, fettes *Nein!!*

Keine Organisation - ausser vielleicht PETA - ist für Angler und das Angeln schädlicher als dieser DAFV..

Lieber ein Ende mit Schmerzen (mit der Chance auf Neues)?

Oder ewig weiter Schmerzen ohne Ende mit diesem Beton-Rest-Anglerfeind-DAFV?



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> _*Du kennst den Unterschied zwischen PETA und dem DAFV??*
> > PETA wird nicht von organisierten Sport- und Angelfischern bezahlt..._


----------



## Tarentino (9. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angelverbot, keine Einschränkung mehr!  Null, nix, niente, gor nie nicht meh*

Nein, da bin ich anderer Ansicht. In einer eh schon schwierigen Lage auf jede Organisation zu verzichten, ist tödlich. Der Verband verfügt über allerlei Verbindungen zur Politik und sitzt in einigen Gremien, soviel immerhin. Das einfach sausen zu lassen, macht die Lage nur noch schlechter.

Allerdings muss dafür gesorgt werden, dass die alte Riege abtritt, und das nicht bloß im Verband. Das allein wird einige Zeit in Anspruch nehmen, aber am Ende wird das zwangsläufig so kommen. Denn das erledigt die Biologie ganz von allein, darüber zumindest braucht man sich keine großen Gedanken machen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angelverbot, keine Einschränkung mehr!  Null, nix, niente, gor nie nicht meh*

Nicht auf jede - nur auf diesen inkompetenten, dilettantischen und in Kern anglefeindlichen Rest_DAFV. 

Und der muss erst weichen wie überaltertes, verwuchertes Gestrüpp, dass es wieder Licht und Luft, Finanzen und Ressourcen für was Neues geben kann.

Es liegt nicht am Personal (dann wärs einfach) - es sind die verrotteten Strukturen nicht nur im DAFV selber, sondern auch gerade in den jetzt noch verbliebenen Landesverbänden-..


----------



## Tarentino (9. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angelverbot, keine Einschränkung mehr!  Null, nix, niente, gor nie nicht meh*

Klar, dass es so wie bislang nicht mehr ewig weitergehen kann. Aber das gilt nicht bloß für die Obermotzen des DAFV. Es gibt eine Reihe anderer Baustellen, die uns langfristig um Kopf und Kragen bringen können, wenn wir sie nicht angemessen bestellen. Denn dann werden es andere für uns tun, und das ganz sicher nicht in unserem Sinn.


----------



## kati48268 (9. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angelverbot, keine Einschränkung mehr!  Null, nix, niente, gor nie nicht meh*



Tarentino schrieb:


> In einer eh schon schwierigen Lage auf jede Organisation zu verzichten, ist tödlich. Der Verband verfügt über Verbindungen zur Politik, soviel immerhin, und die einfach sausen zu lassen, macht die Lage nur noch schlechter.


Ein LV-Präsi hat mal den Spruch abgelassen: _"die Alte kommt im Bundestag nicht mal mehr am Pförtner vorbei"_.

Er hat recht.
Und mittlerweile stimmen ihm sogar 80% der im DAFV organisierten LV-Präsis zu.

Dieser Bundesverband hat so gut wie keine Verbindungen, weder im Bund, noch in der EU.
Und die paar alten Freundschaften, die Frau Dr. noch pflegt, sind uns zu einem riesen Schaden gewachsen (z.B. EU-Abgeordnete Rodust).


Tarentino schrieb:


> Eine Organsation muss sein, und solange nix Besseres in Sicht ist, bleibt nichts, als mit dem Vorlieb zu nehmen, was halt da ist.


Das ist tatsächlich oft so,
z.B. keine Butter da, dann zur Not Margarine,
aber in diesem Fall ausdrücklich nicht, denn

a) wir haben überhaupt keinen Vorteil (in Zahlen "0") durch den DAFV

b) im Gegenteil, das bißchen was die machen, richtet sogar Schäden an (z.B. Baglimit)

c) solange diese Ruine da noch steht, bindet sie alle Energie & Geld, welches benötigt wird um etwas Neues/Anderes entstehen zu lassen (z.B. nimmt der DFV keine LVs als Einzelmitglieder auf, solange der DAFV existiert)

d) und aus dieser Ruine kann man nichts mehr machen, da hilft keine Renovierung, auch keine Entkernung.
Abriss & Neubau (mit anderen Architekten als zuvor bei der Ruine), das tut Not.


----------



## Tarentino (9. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angelverbot, keine Einschränkung mehr!  Null, nix, niente, gor nie nicht meh*

Doch, es gibt einen Vorteil: Die Strukturen sind da und man muss nicht ganz bei Null anfangen.

Theoretisch kann man natürlich ganz  bei Null anfangen. Aber wer, bitteschön, wird die dann unbedingt nötige, potenzierte  Arbeit machen wollen?

Ich jedenfalls nicht, das könnte ich beruflich gar nicht vereinbaren. Und ich bin ziemlich sicher: Die Allermeisten, die sich (mit einigem Recht) furchtbar aufregen, werden das auch nicht machen wollen.

Also: Wer es radikal anders will, der muss eine halbwegs realistische Alternative anbieten können. "Alles Schei*e" genügt da nicht; das bedeutet Arbeit und zwar eine ganze Menge.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angelverbot, keine Einschränkung mehr!  Null, nix, niente, gor nie nicht meh*

Da gucke, die erstklassige Arbeit des DAFV, nur als erneuter Beweis, ganz aktuell von heute:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=326714

Noch Fragen?? 

;-))


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (9. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angelverbot, keine Einschränkung mehr!  Null, nix, niente, gor nie nicht meh*



Tarentino schrieb:


> In den gehobenen Mittelschichten haben Umwelt und Naturschutz seit geraumer Weile eine besonderen Stellenwert.



Aber i.d.R.auch nur dort..

Was die Mehrheit der Bevölkerung davon hält,konnte man zuletzt u.a. der Saarlandwahl entnehmen.[emoji4]


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angelverbot, keine Einschränkung mehr!  Null, nix, niente, gor nie nicht meh*

Und, wie versprochen - zum zweiten Tag ein Morgengruß (pflege ich im Startposting mit ein):


----------



## Tarentino (10. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angelverbot, keine Einschränkung mehr!  Null, nix, niente, gor nie nicht meh*

Fordern kann man alles. Aber fordern und durchsetzen sind zwei ziemlich verschiedene Paar Stiefel.

Es wird weitere Einschränkungen geben, hier eine kleine, dort eine kleine, gar nicht die große Klatsche. Stinkefinger werden dagegen schwerlich helfen, die sind allenfalls gut für ein bisschen temporäre psychische Entlastung.

Es wäre schon ein Erfolg, wenn der Zugang zu öffentlichen Gewässern nicht weiter eingeschränkt würde. Aber ich würde nicht darauf wetten wollen, dass das in jedem Falle möglich sein wird.

Mein in öffentlichem Besitz befindliches Hausgewässer stand letztes Jahr zum Verkauf an einen "Investoren" an. Das scheiterte an der hohen Verkaufssumme und gewissen Einschränkungen. Aber ich bin fast sicher, dass in ein paar Jahren ein erneuter Versuch gemacht werden wird. Denn die öffentlichen Kassen sind leer, und wer die Wasserversorgung privatisiert, warum sollte der nicht auch auf die Idee kommen, öffentliche Gewässer zu privatisieren?


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angelverbot, keine Einschränkung mehr!  Null, nix, niente, gor nie nicht meh*

wer nix fordert, ist unterfordert...
;-))))


Und ja, es ist eine Polemik - im Artikel am Anfang klar zu lesen..

Sonst hätt ich ne grüne Sonnenblume genommen und von nachhaltiger Angelfischerei geschrieben statt von normalen Anglern und der sie betreffenden Verbote...

Und?

Ich masse mir an, nicht alles dumpf hinzunehmen, sondern mich noch aufzuregen und das auch zu benennen, zu veröffentlichen und zur Diskussion zu stellen..


----------



## Tarentino (10. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angelverbot, keine Einschränkung mehr!  Null, nix, niente, gor nie nicht meh*

Ist ja auch schön und gut und schadet nix. Ich glaube nur nicht, dass dadurch weitere Einschränkungen verhindert werden können.

Denn da geht es um die Köpfe der nicht angelnden Mehrheit. Und die findet nun mal nicht unbedingt super und eineuchtend, was wir super und einleuchtend finden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angelverbot, keine Einschränkung mehr!  Null, nix, niente, gor nie nicht meh*



Tarentino schrieb:


> Ich glaube nur nicht, dass dadurch weitere Einschränkungen verhindert werden können..


Dadurch sicher nicht, und?

War ja nie der Sinn...

Aber steter Tropfen höhlt den Stein....

Deutungshoheiten selber setzen und nicht nur anderen überlassen...

Zum überlegen anstacheln, bis Verbanditen von den organisierten Angelfischern zum konkreten Arbeiten gezwungen oder besser gleich rausgeschmissen werden, bevor sie noch mehr Schaden anrichten können.

Muss nachzählen - aber die nächsten 4 oder 5 sind schon fertig für die näxten Tage ;-))

Früher zu meiner allgemeinpolitischen Zeit in meiner Jugend hiess es mal, dass jeder geworfene Pflasterstein ein Magengeschwür verhindert...

Als vernünftiger Mitfünziger bleibe ich rechtlich sicher und gewaltfrei bei Grafiken und dem Wort als Schwert - auch gut gegen Magengeschwüre...

Venceremos....
:g:g:g


----------



## Tarentino (10. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angelverbot, keine Einschränkung mehr!  Null, nix, niente, gor nie nicht meh*

Deutungshoheiten setzen zu wollen, ist ok. Aber das geht nicht mit dem Stinkefinger. Jedenfalls dann nicht, wenn man was zu verteidigen hat.

PETA braucht nichts verteidigen und kann daher voll auf aggressive polemische Attacken setzen. Aber das können wir nicht einfach kopieren. Denn wir hängen, was etwa den Zugang zu öffentlichen Gewässern angeht, voll und ganz von der Duldung durch die nicht angelnde Mehrheit ab. Und nicht die von unserer Duldung, das sollte man stets im Hinterkopf haben.

Die könnten nämlich auch auf die Idee kommen, sich zu fragen, warum es einer Minderheit gestattet sein soll, für einen lächerlich geringen Betrag nach Lust und Laune öffentliche Ressourcen zu verbraten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angelverbot, keine Einschränkung mehr!  Null, nix, niente, gor nie nicht meh*

Gut, dass es Verbände gibt, die sich inzwischen auch nix mehr gefallen lassen. 
Da lob ich mir den AVN.
Wer kämpft, kann verlieren - wer nicht kämpft, hat schon verloren....

Schlucken ist eher was für Prostituierte - ich muss nix schlucken, schon gar keine seit Jahrzehnten fehlgeschlagene Appeasementpolitik gegenüber Schützern.


----------



## Tarentino (10. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angelverbot, keine Einschränkung mehr!  Null, nix, niente, gor nie nicht meh*

Es geht ja auch nicht um "Schucken", sondern um die richtige Strategie. Ich glaube nicht, dass der Verband sie gegenwärtig hat. Allerdings glaube ich außerdem: Der Rest der Anglerschaft auch nicht.

Denn es gibt da einige ziemlich brisante Fragen, zum Beispiel die deutsche Rechtslage, die offenkundig in zunehmendem Widerspruch zu dem gerät, was die Realitäten des Angelns in Deutschland (und in diversen anderen Ländern) ausmacht. 

Um des "Nahrungserwerbs" willen angeln heute beileibe nicht mehr alle, Tendenz steigend.   Und das ist nicht gerade ungefährlich und erklärt zu einem guten Teil das übervorsichtige Verhalten des Verbandes. Man muss das nicht gutheißen, aber es ist durchaus nachvollziehbar und nicht völlig abwegig. 

Die haben schlicht Angst davor, einen falschen Schritt zu tun, der sich nicht mehr rückgängig machen lässt und machen daher lieber gar nichts. Aber das ist auch keine Strategie, die dauerhaft funktionieren kann. Denn die Mauschelei im Hinterzimmer funktionierte vielleicht in den 5oer und 60er Jahren wunderbar, aber heute nicht mehr.


----------



## Sharpo (10. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angelverbot, keine Einschränkung mehr!  Null, nix, niente, gor nie nicht meh*

Die Strategie der Selbstzerfleischung beherrschen die Anglerverbände in Perfektion.

Also, von keiner Strategie kann nicht die Rede sein.


----------



## Hechtbär (10. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angelverbot, keine Einschränkung mehr!  Null, nix, niente, gor nie nicht meh*

@ Tarentino

Aber nur vom Rumsabbeln und relativieren wie du es tust, passiert auch nix!
Ich habe noch keinen einzigen klugen Vorschlag oder Strategie von dir vernommen. 
Dann lieber "polemisch" und "reisserisch" wie Thomas sich mal Luft verschaffen!
Ich für meinen Teil bin jeden Tag am Missionieren. Im Kleinen.
Und bin froh das es mein LV (AV NDS) im Großen tut! Ich sehe jeden Tag wie der Kampf gegen die Grünverblendeten läuft. (FFH Ausweisung Heidekreis I) 
Die Gegner diskutieren eh nur auf emotionaler Basis!! Egal wer! Und wenn man denen mit Fakten kommt, sind die Ohren zu. Aber wenn man denen mal genauso emotional kommt, zucken die gewaltig zurück! 

@ Thomas: WEITER SO!!!


----------



## Tarentino (10. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angelverbot, keine Einschränkung mehr!  Null, nix, niente, gor nie nicht meh*

Nicht bloß die Verbände, sondern auch der ganze Rest der Veranstaltung. Von einer einheitlich agierenden Anglerschaft kann nämlich schon seit geraumer Weile gar keine Rede mehr sein. 

Die ganze Angelegenheit ist im Umbruch begriffen, und das schafft zusätzliche Unsicherheiten in einer sowieso schon prekären Lage. Soviel halte ich sogar den Verbandsherrschaften zugute, dass sie das zumindest sehen. Die haben einfach keine rechte Vorstellung, wie sie darauf reagieren sollen.

Da was wirklich Schlüssiges zu finden, ist allerdings auch nicht gerade leicht. Sonst gäbe es schon längst was. Die besten Ideen finden sich noch bei Arlinghaus und co. Aber auch der redet, nur wenig verblümt, was von Zugeständnissen und Kompromissen, die nötig werden könnten. Zum Beispiel in bezug auf den NABU, der eben nicht mit PETA gleichzusetzen ist. Ich glaube, damit liegt er richtig.


----------



## Honeyball (10. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angelverbot, keine Einschränkung mehr!  Null, nix, niente, gor nie nicht meh*



Tarentino schrieb:


> Es geht ja auch nicht um "Schucken", sondern um die richtige Strategie. Ich glaube nicht, dass der Verband sie gegenwärtig hat. Allerdings glaube ich außerdem: Der Rest der Anglerschaft auch nicht.
> 
> Denn es gibt da einige ziemlich brisante Fragen, zum Beispiel die deutsche Rechtslage, die offenkundig in zunehmendem Widerspruch zu dem gerät, was die Realitäten des Angelns in Deutschland (und in diversen anderen Ländern) ausmacht.
> 
> ...



Ich könnte jetzt seitenlang belegen, dass vieles von dem, was du hier loslässt, völlig aus der Luft gegriffener Unsinn ist (nicht nur auf den zitierten Beitrag bezogen), aber das schenke ich mir.
Nur eines: Leute, wie Du, 
die immer noch glauben, dass von den angelfeindlichen Naturschutzsturköpfen des (Kon-)Fusionsverbandes jemals irgendwas Positives für das Angeln ausgehen wird, 
die immer noch darauf vertrauen, dass die "Alten" aussterben und durch vernünftige "Junge" ersetzt werden (da warten wir seit 25 Jahren drauf), 
die mit hier schon zigfach widerlegten Pseudoargumenten versuchen, Kritik loszuwerden an denen, die seit Jahren aktiv die Missstände der *D*eutschen *A*ngel*F*einde und -*V*erhinderer aufzeigen und faktisch belegen,
solche Leute sind kein Deut besser und mindestens genauso schädlich für das Angeln in Deutschland.
Es ist bei mir selten vorgekommen, dass ich den Kotzsmiley ernsthaft vermisst habe und so bewusst auf Sachlichkeit in meinen Antworten verzichtet habe, aber angesichts Deiner Beiträge hier, kommt mir wirklich das Frühstück hoch!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angelverbot, keine Einschränkung mehr!  Null, nix, niente, gor nie nicht meh*

an Alle:
Ruuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuhig bleiben und dran denken, dass wir in der Diskussion untereinander doch cool bleiben und nicht persönlich werden wollen (>> Regeln!)..

Danke....


----------



## Tarentino (10. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angelverbot, keine Einschränkung mehr!  Null, nix, niente, gor nie nicht meh*



Hechtbär schrieb:


> @ Tarentino
> 
> Aber nur vom Rumsabbeln und relativieren wie du es tust, passiert auch nix!
> Ich habe noch keinen einzigen klugen Vorschlag oder Strategie von dir vernommen.
> ...



Natürlich habe ich keine fertige Strategie, so wenig wie du oder sonst einer.

Und dann so ein Satz wie "Die Gegner diskutieren eh nur auf emotionaler Basis", während dir gerade der Adrenalinspiegel ersichtlich aus beiden Ohren herausläuft.

Das hat schon was Urkomisches.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angelverbot, keine Einschränkung mehr!  Null, nix, niente, gor nie nicht meh*



Tarentino schrieb:


> Zum Beispiel in bezug auf den NABU, der eben nicht mit PETA gleichzusetzen ist. Ich glaube, damit liegt er richtig.



NABU ist genauso schlimm, bzw. noch schlimmer (weil klüger als PETAner)..

Haben wir auch schon x-fach dokumentiert, wie anglerfeindlich die sind:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=295330
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=316792
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4469015
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=310170
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=310228

Erst wenn NABU nach § 1(3)1 des Bundesnaturschutzgesetzes Angeln anerkennt als sinnvolle, nicht schädliche Freizeit- und Erholungstättigkeit sind die als Gesprächspartner akzeptierbar - vorher sinds nur zu bekämpfende Anglerfeinde....

Das zeigt auch die Durchseuchung von Behörden mit NABU - Leuten (Staatsekretär Flasbarth im BMUB - ex-Nabuchef, Staatssekretär Baumann im Umweltministerium B-W vorher NABU-Chef B-W)..


Nicht umsonst ist auch der NABU im Ranking anglerfeindlicher Verbände für mich auch so weit oben und nur kurz unterhalb PETA und DAFV:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=323181


----------



## Hechtbär (10. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angelverbot, keine Einschränkung mehr!  Null, nix, niente, gor nie nicht meh*

Du magst das Urkomisch finden...
Die Kunst dabei ist: dennoch ruhig bleiben und weiter machen...

In diesem Sinne: bin dann mal am Weitermachen.


----------



## Tarentino (10. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angelverbot, keine Einschränkung mehr!  Null, nix, niente, gor nie nicht meh*

Ja genau, das ist die Kunst.  

Aber das gelingt nicht, wenn man alle Gegner nur als Vollidioten sieht. Die sollte man nicht unterschätzen. Der NABU ist in der Politik und in gewissen Gremien ziemlich gut verankert und kein Haufen von daher gelaufenen Irren. Das ist ein ernst zu nehmender Gegner, im Gegensatz zu PETA.


----------



## Sharpo (10. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angelverbot, keine Einschränkung mehr!  Null, nix, niente, gor nie nicht meh*



Tarentino schrieb:


> Nicht bloß die Verbände, sondern auch der ganze Rest der Veranstaltung. Von einer einheitlich agierenden Anglerschaft kann nämlich schon seit geraumer Weile gar keine Rede mehr sein.
> 
> Die ganze Angelegenheit ist im Umbruch begriffen, und das schafft zusätzliche Unsicherheiten in einer sowieso schon prekären Lage. Soviel halte ich sogar den Verbandsherrschaften zugute, dass sie das zumindest sehen. Die haben einfach keine rechte Vorstellung, wie sie darauf reagieren sollen.
> 
> Da was wirklich Schlüssiges zu finden, ist allerdings auch nicht gerade leicht. Sonst gäbe es schon längst was. Die besten Ideen finden sich noch bei Arlinghaus und co. Aber auch der redet, nur wenig verblümt, was von Zugeständnissen und Kompromissen, die nötig werden könnten. Zum Beispiel in bezug auf den NABU, der eben nicht mit PETA gleichzusetzen ist. Ich glaube, damit liegt er richtig.



Da liegst Du falsch.

Der Grossteil der Anglerschaft ist sich einig.
Geh ans Wasser und Rede mit den Anglern.

Das Problem sind die Leute welche in den Verbänden sitzen.


Die Basis, die Angler sind sich einig. Die haben kein Bock mehr auf diese  der Politik etc. arschkriechenden Idioten in den LFV und DAFV.


----------



## Sharpo (10. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angelverbot, keine Einschränkung mehr!  Null, nix, niente, gor nie nicht meh*



Tarentino schrieb:


> Ja genau, das ist die Kunst.
> 
> Aber das gelingt nicht, wenn man die Gegner nur als Vollidioten sieht. Die sollte man nicht unterschätzen. Der NABU ist in der Politik und in gewissen Gremien ziemlich gut verankert und kein Haufen von daher gelaufenen Vollidioten. Das ist ein ernst zu nehmender Gegner, im Gegensatz zu PETA.



Warum den Gegner nicht so sehen wie er einen selber sieht? 

Argumente ziehen doch eh nicht. 

Die diskutieren und argumentieren mit Ideologien, nicht mit Fakten.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (10. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angelverbot, keine Einschränkung mehr!  Null, nix, niente, gor nie nicht meh*



Tarentino schrieb:


> Die könnten nämlich auch auf die Idee kommen, sich zu fragen, warum es einer Minderheit gestattet sein soll, für einen lächerlich geringen Betrag nach Lust und Laune öffentliche Ressourcen zu verbraten.



Hab gestern 'ne Gruppe Mountainbiker gesehen(somit im Pulk des motorisierten,zahlenden IV auch eine Minderheit) 

-nutzen öffentliche Strassen und Wege
-erzeugten durch Abrieb an Reifen und Bremsen Feinstaub
-hatten durch den Fahrstil einen erhöhten Ressourcenverbrauch in Form öffentlicher Atemluft

Und das ohne die geringste Spur einer finanziellen Beteiligung..

Ich könnte darauf wetten,das die auch noch Spaß an der Sache hatten..einfach nur skandalös,was sich die bevormundet gehörten Deutschen,in ihrer Freizeit so alles herausnehmen.


----------



## Tarentino (10. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angelverbot, keine Einschränkung mehr!  Null, nix, niente, gor nie nicht meh*



> Der Grossteil der Anglerschaft ist sich einig.


Ach was. Karpfenspezis gegen Alllroundangler; Spinnangler, die C & R machen, gegen "Kochtopfangler"; Traditionalisten gegen "Moderne" und so weiter.

Die Nickeligkeiten sehe ich jeden Tag, den ich am Wasser bin oder auf Mitgliederversammlungen. Also erzähle mir keine Geschichtchen von eitel Harmonie und Sonnenschein. Die Anglerschaft ist in weiten Teilen geteilt in verschiedene Grüppchen, die sich wenig zu sagen haben.


----------



## Sharpo (10. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angelverbot, keine Einschränkung mehr!  Null, nix, niente, gor nie nicht meh*

Vieles ist nichtmal eine öffentliche Ressource.

Der Fischbesatz erfolgt von den Anglern, aus der Fischereiabgabe.
Viele andere Projekte ebenso.

Da geht viel Geld der Angler in "öffentliche" Ressourcen.

Grünanlagen und Ufer werden von Anglern gepflegt. Kostet der "öffentlichen" Hand nicht einen Cent.

Wobei es nicht mal öffentliche Ressourcen gibt.
Alles in diesem Land gehört irgendwen...


----------



## Sharpo (10. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angelverbot, keine Einschränkung mehr!  Null, nix, niente, gor nie nicht meh*



Tarentino schrieb:


> Ach was. Karpfenspezis gegen Alllroundangler; Spinnangler, die C & R machen, gegen "Kochtopfangler"; Traditionalisten gegen "Moderne" und so weiter.
> 
> Die Nickeligkeiten sehe ich jeden Tag, den ich am Wasser bin oder auf Mitgliederversammlungen. Also erzähle mir keine Geschichtchen von Harmonie und Sonnenschein.



Wenn dieser Mist von den Idioten in Verband etc. nicht so hochgekocht werden würde, würde der Mist keinen jucken.

Dem Angler juckt es im Grunde nicht ob sein Nachbar C&R betreibt. Das ganze wird nur ein Drama wenn man dem C&Rler den ganzen Dreck an Versagen der Verbände und Vereine zuschiebt.

Das ist das Problem.   Die ständigen Einschränkungen und Verbote für das Vergehen einer Minderheit , welches eigentlich ein Versagen unserer Interessenvertreter ist.

Welches man übrigens gut an unseren Nachbarländern erkennen kann.


----------



## Tarentino (10. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angelverbot, keine Einschränkung mehr!  Null, nix, niente, gor nie nicht meh*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Vieles ist nichtmal eine öffentliche Ressource.
> 
> Der Fischbesatz erfolgt von den Anglern, aus der Fischereiabgabe.
> Viele andere Projekte ebenso.
> ...



Na klar erfolgt der Fischbesatz durch uns. Wir angeln sie ja schließlich wieder raus, nicht? Wenn wir nicht wären, müsste großenteils gar nicht besetzt werden. Das geschieht aus Eigeninteresse und aus keinem anderen Grund. So blöd ist der nicht angelnde Rest der Veranstaltung nun wieder auch nicht, dass er sich da was vom Pferdchen erzählen ließe.

Ich weiß nicht, was ihr für öffentliche Gewässer habt, aber hier in Hamburg sehe ich auch noch was anderes als gepflegte Grünanlagen, um es mal sehr zurückhaltend auszudrücken.

Die öffentlichen Gewässer sind staatliche Gewässer und damit in Gemeineigentum.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (10. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angelverbot, keine Einschränkung mehr!  Null, nix, niente, gor nie nicht meh*

Ich bin da bei Thomas, denn ich habe die Schnauze voll von Verboten und Einschränkungen!

Angeln ist mein Hobby und macht mir Spaß und bringt mir einen Ausgleich zur stressigen Arbeitswelt. Ganz einfach! Wenn ich Fisch essen will, kann ich ins Restaurant oder ins Fischgeschäft gehen.... Wenn ich einen schönen Dorsch oder Zander habe, findet der auch mal den Weg in meinen Magen, Aber sicherlich ist es nicht mein Ziel, Fische zu fangen und zu essen, sondern einfach nur Fische fangen, Spaß haben und erholen!!!! Dabei halte ich mch natürlich an die Vorgaben des deutschen Fischereirechtes |rolleyes

Dazu stehe ich und die meisten von uns auch, nur dass sich kaum noch jemand traut, sein persönliches Ziel - Angeln macht Spaß -im Internet zu veröffentlichen....#6


----------



## Tarentino (10. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angelverbot, keine Einschränkung mehr!  Null, nix, niente, gor nie nicht meh*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Dem Angler juckt es im Grunde nicht ob sein Nachbar C&R betreibt. Das ganze wird nur ein Drama wenn man dem C&Rler den ganzen Dreck an Versagen der Verbände und Vereine zuschiebt.
> 
> Das ist das Problem.   Die ständigen Einschränkungen und Verbote für das Vergehen einer Minderheit , welches eigentlich ein Versagen unserer Interessenvertreter ist.
> 
> Welches man übrigens gut an unseren Nachbarländern erkennen kann.



"Dem Angler" gibt's nicht. Die ständigen Stänkereien unteinander, gepaart mit zum Teil ziemlich abstoßendem Konkurrenzverhalten samt Neid, gibt es in Hülle und Fülle. 

Unsere Nachbarländer haben Glück, denn einige von denen haben eine andere Geschichte und vor allem eine völlig andere Gesetzeslage als Deutschland. Die restriktiven Gesetze hierzulande werden wir aber so schnell nicht mehr loswerden, wenn überhaupt je. Damit werden wir wohl oder übel leben müssen, und das ist nicht gerade leicht. Ich hätte auch lieber holländische Verhältnisse.

Die "Interessenvertreter" machen zweifelos nicht alles richtig und vieles offenbar falsch. Aber sie für jede Einschränkung und jedes Verbot verantwortlich zu machen, ist Quatsch.


----------



## gründler (10. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angelverbot, keine Einschränkung mehr!  Null, nix, niente, gor nie nicht meh*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ganz einfach! Wenn ich Fisch essen will, kann ich ins Restaurant oder ins Fischgeschäft gehen....



Argument unserer "Freunde" Da man ja Fisch kaufen kann ist Angeln nicht mehr Zeitgemäß......

Und warum Fische einsetzen,dann fallen auf sie stellen sie dann an einer Schnur kämpfen lassen....etc. wenn man sie vorher töten kann und sofort essen das erspart Leid Schmerz.......

|wavey:


----------



## Tarentino (10. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angelverbot, keine Einschränkung mehr!  Null, nix, niente, gor nie nicht meh*

Was nicht mehr zeitgemäß ist, ist die Rechtslage. In einem entwickelten Industrieland, wo die Geschäfte geradezu überquellen, noch von "Nahrungserwerb" in der Art einer vorsintflutlichen Subsistenzwirtschaft  auszugehen, ist nicht mal mehr komisch. Da wird ein Zustand festgeschrieben, den es schlicht nicht mehr gibt.

Und da lauert die größte Gefahr, denn darin steckt für die Zukunft jede Menge Konfliktpotential. Das wissen natürlich auch Organisationen wie PETA.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (10. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angelverbot, keine Einschränkung mehr!  Null, nix, niente, gor nie nicht meh*



Tarentino schrieb:


> Was nicht mehr zeitgemäß ist, ist die Rechtslage. In einem entwickelten Industrieland, wo die Geschäfte geradezu überquellen, noch von "Nahrungserwerb" in der Art einer vorsintflutlichen Subsistenzwirtschaft  auszugehen, ist nicht mal mehr komisch. Da wird ein Zustand festgeschrieben, den es schlicht nicht mehr gibt.



Es lag an den "Interessenvertretern", sich seinerzeit darauf dementsprechend vorzubereiten bzw dem auch aktiv entgegenzutreten.

Diese Tendenzen gibts nicht erst seit gestern bzw sind nicht mal eben vom Himmel gefallen.

Und was wurde gemacht ?

Man kraucht bis heute den Gegnern quasi in den Allerwertesten.


----------



## Angler2097 (10. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angelverbot, keine Einschränkung mehr!  Null, nix, niente, gor nie nicht meh*



Tarentino schrieb:


> "Dem Angler" gibt's nicht. Die ständigen Stänkereien unteinander, gepaart mit zum Teil ziemlich abstoßendem Konkurrenzverhalten samt Neid, gibt es in Hülle und Fülle.



Das nehme ich ganz anders war. Ich komme mit den meisten Anglern sehr gut aus. Klar sind immer mal Unsympathen und Grantler darunter, die einem nichts gönnen. Die gibt's aber überall, z.B. an der Arbeit. Und dort ist das viel schlimmer ausgeprägt, als bei den Anglern.


----------



## Sharpo (10. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angelverbot, keine Einschränkung mehr!  Null, nix, niente, gor nie nicht meh*



Tarentino schrieb:


> Na klar erfolgt der Fischbesatz durch uns. Wir angeln sie ja schließlich wieder raus, nicht? Wenn wir nicht wären, müsste großenteils gar nicht besetzt werden. Das geschieht aus Eigeninteresse und aus keinem anderen Grund. So blöd ist der nicht angelnde Rest der Veranstaltung nun wieder auch nicht, dass er sich da was vom Pferdchen erzählen ließe.
> 
> Ich weiß nicht, was ihr für öffentliche Gewässer habt, aber hier in Hamburg sehe ich auch noch was anderes als gepflegte Grünanlagen, um es mal sehr zurückhaltend auszudrücken.
> 
> Die öffentlichen Gewässer sind staatliche Gewässer und damit in Gemeineigentum.



Dies ist nicht ganz korrekt.

Viele Wiederansiedlungen werden sehr wahrscheinlich nie für Angler nutzbar sein.

Klar hegt und pflegt die Menscheit seine Umwelt nicht aus uneigennutz. Macht keiner.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (10. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angelverbot, keine Einschränkung mehr!  Null, nix, niente, gor nie nicht meh*



Tarentino schrieb:


> "Dem Angler" gibt's nicht. Die ständigen Stänkereien unteinander, gepaart mit zum Teil ziemlich abstoßendem Konkurrenzverhalten samt Neid, gibt es in Hülle und Fülle.



In nicht geringem Maße gefördert und  begünstigt durch die unselige Fortführung alter VDSF Denkmuster.

Angeln nur zur Verwertung,
Karpfenangler böse,Wettangler böse,c&r sowieso Teufelswerk.



Tarentino schrieb:


> und vor allem eine völlig andere Gesetzeslage als Deutschland.



Gesetze sind aber nicht in Stein 
gemeisselt..

Nur was machen Verbände überwiegend daraus ?

Kontraproduktiven Mist..hier nur ein Bsp.von vielen

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319641


----------



## Tarentino (10. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angelverbot, keine Einschränkung mehr!  Null, nix, niente, gor nie nicht meh*

Da habe ich anderes erlebt. Natürlich nicht nur, aber doch so, dass die vermeintliche "Einheit" ziemlich fraglich wird. 

Ich halte mich da raus und fische lieber allein und abseits der gewohnten Pfade. Dann muss ich mich mit solchem Sch..ß auch nicht weiter herumärgern.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angelverbot, keine Einschränkung mehr!  Null, nix, niente, gor nie nicht meh*

Und wie versprochen - jeden Tag ein neues bis Ostern ..

Heute morgen:


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angelverbot, keine Einschränkung mehr!  Null, nix, niente, gor nie nicht meh*

Ein neuer Tag, und wieder eine neue Grafik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angelverbot, keine Einschränkung mehr!  Null, nix, niente, gor nie nicht meh*

Und bitte schön. heute wie versprochen die nächste:


----------



## kati48268 (13. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angelverbot, keine Einschränkung mehr!  Null, nix, niente, gor nie nicht meh*

Auf welchen Staatssekretär er speziell damit wohl hinweist? |rolleyes

Sollten sich Anglerverbände mal als Beispiel anschauen, wie weit funktionierender Lobbyismus gehen kann!
Und das Lobbyismus nicht heisst: Leserbriefe schreiben, die dazu nicht mal veröffentlicht werden...
|peinlich


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angelverbot, keine Einschränkung mehr!  Null, nix, niente, gor nie nicht meh*

Auf mindestens 2 konkret:
Flasbarth (Ex Nabu Chef Bund) ist Staatssekretär im BMUB bei Frau Hendricks
Baumann (Ex NABU Chef B-W) ist Staatssekretär im Umweltministerium Baden-Württemberg

Wie diese "Belehrungsschützer" wohl selber jaulen und den Untergang des Abendlandes prophezeien würden, würde man aus einer anderen Industrie statt ihrer Spendensammelindustrie jemand als Staatssxekretär holen - Daimler Chef Zetsche z. B. ins Wirtschaftsministerium..

Das ist einfach Heuchlerpack für mich...........


----------



## Angler2097 (13. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angelverbot, keine Einschränkung mehr!  Null, nix, niente, gor nie nicht meh*

Wirklich zum Kotzen. In den meisten Positionen sitzen die grössten Pfeifen und Gammler. Armes Deutschland!


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (13. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angelverbot, keine Einschränkung mehr!  Null, nix, niente, gor nie nicht meh*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Und das Lobbyismus nicht heisst: Leserbriefe schreiben, die dazu nicht mal veröffentlicht werden...
> |peinlich



..oder es im BT gerade mal bis zum Pförtner zu schaffen [emoji3]


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angelverbot, keine Einschränkung mehr!  Null, nix, niente, gor nie nicht meh*

hätt ich doch heute morgen fast etwas vergessen.

Liefere ich hiermit nach - ich hoffe, ihr verzeiht wg. Feiertag das späte einstellen ;-)


----------



## PirschHirsch (14. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angelverbot, keine Einschränkung mehr!  Null, nix, niente, gor nie nicht meh*

... solange Nichtangler-(Party-)-Müll weiterhin massenhaft Gewässer verunstaltet (und Angler den sehr oft wegräumen bzw. mitnehmen) ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angelverbot, keine Einschränkung mehr!  Null, nix, niente, gor nie nicht meh*

brauch ich noch "knackiger" (uss auch in Grafik passen), dann nehm ich das gerne mit auf - Ideen jederzeit willkommen !!


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angelverbot, keine Einschränkung mehr!  Null, nix, niente, gor nie nicht meh*

Und auch heut habe ich noch einen, auch der kommt vorne dazu:


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angelverbot, keine Einschränkung mehr!  Null, nix, niente, gor nie nicht meh*

Aktualisierung 16.04. 2017

Und hier der nächste - kommt auch wieder vorne rein.
Damit schöne Ostern:






Zusammengefasst alle:










Alle freigegeben zur freien Weiterverwendung und zum weiterverbreiten!


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angelverbot, keine Einschränkung mehr!  Null, nix, niente, gor nie nicht meh*

Und wer weitere Ideen hat:
Immer her damit!


----------



## Brillendorsch (16. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angelverbot, keine Einschränkung mehr!  Null, nix, niente, gor nie nicht meh*

solange, wie der deutsche Angelfischerverband existiert.
Denn die sind an den meisten Verboten Schuld


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angelverbot, keine Einschränkung mehr!  Null, nix, niente, gor nie nicht meh*

Grins - gefällt mir, ist aber eher nix zum verbreiten:
Erfordert ja mitdenken... 
;-)))


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angelverbot, keine Einschränkung mehr!  Null, nix, niente, gor nie nicht meh*

Es geht weiter:


Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Liebe  Mitstreiter, liebe Unterstützer, wir haben bereits gestern unser neues  Motto veröffentlicht: *
> 
> ANGLERDEMO 2.0- jetzt erst recht!  *
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kein Angelverbot, keine Einschränkung mehr!  Null, nix, niente, gor nie nicht meh*

nur zur Erinnerung...


----------

